# ipê



## clarachiara

Qué é um ipé (o ipê, no estou segura)? Debe ser um tipo de arvore. Obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ipê es un árbol. Ve aqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabebuia


----------



## clarachiara

Obrigada. Parece que é um arvore que não existe em Europa e portanto não tem tradução no espagnol.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

clarachiara said:


> Obrigada. Parece que é um arvore que não existe em Europa e portanto não tem tradução no espanhol.


No espanhol da Espanha, não. Mas existem nomes em vários países latino americanos, vide aqui: 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabebuia


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Até onde sei o IPÊ é considerada a árvore nacional do Brasil. 
(fonte: palavras cruzadas)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Conforme a Wikipédia também. Veja meu primeiro post acima.


----------



## Fer BA

clarachiara said:


> não existe em Europa e portanto não tem tradução no espagnol.


 
Clarachiara,

Por las dudas...hace varios siglos que se habla castellano fuera de Europa, incluso se habla mucho fuera de Castilla, en varios lugares de España.  

la traducción de ipé es lapacho.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> Clarachiara,
> 
> Por las dudas...hace varios siglos que se habla castellano fuera de Europa, incluso se habla mucho fuera de Castilla, en varios lugares de España.
> 
> la traducción de ipé es lapacho.


Fer, lapacho es uno de los varios nombres que tiene ese árbol. A rigor no se puede decir "traducción" ya que no hay solo una palabra en espanhol que corresponda al ipê.
Por ejemplo, en la región de Santa Cruz, Bolivia, se lo conoce con el nombre de "tajibo". Suma este nombre a los varios que están en Wikipedia ES (incluyendo lapacho) y podemos concluir que no hay UNA traducción y si varios nombres conforme uno se mueve por Sudamerica y Centroamerica.


----------



## Fer BA

Completamente de acuerdo, no es una _traducción_, tiene varios nombres, en castellano y en otras lenguas (_araguaney, maquilishuat, tajy) y lapacho_ es sólo uno de ellos.


----------



## Mangato

Fer BA said:


> Completamente de acuerdo, no es una _traducción_, tiene varios nombres, en castellano y en otras lenguas (_araguaney, maquilishuat, tajy) y lapacho_ es sólo uno de ellos.


 
Nossa! o araguaney, a árvore venezolana de madeira que afunda. Agora ja sei o que é um ipê.


----------



## Fer BA

Mangato,

que quer dizer neste contexto _afundar_? _a madeira que afunda_?

se da, vou abrir um novo fio...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O ipê seco tem densidade de 1,05 kg/m3. Em teoria, ele afundaria, mas a água de um rio tem densidade superior a 1,0kg/m3 devido à presença de sais minerais, materiais orgânicos, etc. Então provavelmente sua flutuabilidade deve ser neutra.
Para comparar, o pinus tem densidade de 0,5 kg/m3. Esse não afunda nem com reza braba.


----------



## Fer BA

WhoSoyEu,

você é uma fonte de sabedoria!!! 
o uso transitivo/intransitivo e as formas reflexas....(em castelhano: _la madera que *se* hunde)_


----------



## Mangato

O Whu já esclareceu o que eu quis dizer. Agora fico com a dúvida gramatical:

devo dizer madeira que *se* afunda?

Para quem não conhece, _aqui um araguaney__. _A sua madeira é utilizada pelos indios para fazer arcos e cazetes.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não, Mangato, a madeira "afunda", não "se afunda".

Atenção, correção nas unidades das densidades das madeiras: é ton/m3 e não kg/m3!!!! Tremendo vacilo!


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> devo dizer madeira que *se* afunda?


 
Já que o Mangato está muito perto de Portugal, quando cruzar a fronteira diga _'se afunda'_, sim.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não, Mangato, a madeira "afunda", não "se afunda".
> 
> Atenção, correção nas unidades das densidades das madeiras: é ton/m3 e não kg/m3!!!! Tremendo vacilo!


 
Correcto; ou Kg / dm3



Carfer said:


> Já que o Mangato está muito perto de Portugal, quando cruzar a fronteira diga _'se afunda'_, sim.


 

Agora sim fica esclarecido!  Obrigado aos dois.


----------



## pipoII

Acho que é uma palavra guaraní


----------



## clarachiara

Fer BA said:


> Clarachiara,
> 
> Por las dudas...hace varios siglos que se habla castellano fuera de Europa, incluso se habla mucho fuera de Castilla, en varios lugares de España.
> 
> la traducción de ipé es lapacho.


 
Casualmente eu não sou de Castilla e falo espanhol.


----------

